# News : Weasel photographed flying on woodpecker's back



## Tinderbox (UK) (Mar 3, 2015)

Weasel photographed flying on woodpecker s back

Did you guys see this on the news.

John.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 3, 2015)

Did you see the pics of when I fiought off a herd of rabid weasels?


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Did you see the pics of when I fiought off a herd of rabid weasels?



I though you beat off a bunch of peckers?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2015)

That bird just ain't got the horsepower to pull it off.  I call shenanigans.


----------



## KmH (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep, I saw it.
The weasel wanted to eat the bird, and got an unexpected ride.


----------

